# Computer shuts down during downloading



## Ah88 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello

I would like some advice on what to do regarding the problem with my computer

My computer wont allow me to download large files, 

When I try to download large files, the dialogue box comes up with the options: Run, Save or Cancel. But when I click Save it starts to download and then it reaches to about 5%... then this is when the computer shuts down and restarts. 

I have tried to download anti-vrius software but the same problem happens
I dont think the problem is because of low memory space,
I have also used system restore to restore the computer to an earlier date


I would really appreciate it if someone could help me on this,

Thank you very much


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

ok how much memory by which i mean ram and what operating and processor is the system. can you in internet explorer go to tools internetoption, advance and at the bottom click reset. this will remove everything such as add ons active x favorites reboot pc and run ie. if you don't wanna delete anything try in advance to click restore defaults.
here is a good idea

if a friends of yours has msn tell him to send firefox to you or share it. 
before the reset you can also try going to tools, internet option, programs, manage addons addons currently loaded disable all and addons used by ie. reboot pc.
hope that helps.


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah, WELCOME TO TSF!!!

One rule of tumb is that when downloading files, the system actually tries to read the file. Small files are easy to access, but large files, it has to read all that info IN the file. So, tell us how "big" are these files? and as Faradd asked, please give us your systems specs.

Christian Dude :jackson:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Also...have a look in your Event Log for any entries that relate to the time of the shutdown. There should be something there either in the Application or System section. They should give us a clue as to what is causing the problem.


----------



## Ah88 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you for the replies,

Here are the system specs:

Computer: Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.80 GHz
2.79 GHz, 4.80 MB of RAM

System: Microsoft Windows XP, Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 2


The size of the large downloads are about 10 MB 

And when I want to download a Security Warning box appears asking me whether I want to Run, Save or Cancel the download. 

After I click Save, the computer restarts.

Event Log

This is the Application Event Log(Information Properties), that comes up:

Date: 18/04/2008 Source: SecurityCenter

Time: 14:01:14 Category: None

Type: Information Event ID: 1800

Description: The Windows Security Center Service has started.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


Thank you


----------



## CD27 (Apr 12, 2007)

That's not a very large file, the computer should save it and not restart. I really don't have an answer to this one, sorry. Anyone else wanna give a shot for this guy?

Christian Dude :jackson:


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

When doing the downloads are you using a download accelerator?

Are you using a P2P networking program like Limewire or the such?


----------



## Ah88 (Apr 17, 2008)

ThorXP said:


> When doing the downloads are you using a download accelerator?
> 
> Are you using a P2P networking program like Limewire or the such?


No, I just download straight from the website.


----------



## Ah88 (Apr 17, 2008)

I find this from a website and I have the exact same problem: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic59047.html 

I think my pc has a virus, a brontok.a[10] virus. when i downloaded an anti-virus or anti-spyware before, i scanned my pc and it says the virus was deleted already. but until now, it just pops out whenever i'm using the pc. i'm trying to download other anti-virus software but the pc restarts whenever it's starting to download.

My computer also has the brontok.a[10] virus. And the exact same thing happens when I try to download an anti-virus software, the PC just restarts when it starts to download.

thanks to all of you guys. my problem is solved now. what i did is i downloaded a small anti-virus from sophos with only a size of kb then scanned the pc then afterwards i downloaded AVG anti-virus and scanned the pc again. and now the pc's ok again and able to download large files without restarting. thanks to all again 

Does anyone know where I could download this small sophos anti-virus with only a KB size from, Because it probably is the same problem as mine. 

Thank you


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

well try updating you virus defenition and do a full scan. if problem still persist download avast and try it with or go to trendmicro online scan
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/uk/
of post you log in the malware section they will help you out.


----------

